# Selena Gomez Leaving the 'David Letterman Show' in NYC 20.07.2010 x 112 (Update)



## Q (21 Juli 2010)

* 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*
​

thx HB


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Selena Gomez Leaving the 'David Letterman Show' in NYC 20.07.2010 x 30*

*Ihr steht der Knallrote Lippenstift  :thx: Dir fürs posten*


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Juli 2010)

*Selena Gomez Leaving the 'David Letterman Show' in NYC 20.07.2010 x 82*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

THX to The Elder


----------



## Q (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Selena Gomez Leaving the 'David Letterman Show' in NYC 20.07.2010 x 30*

klasse das Update! Schönen Dank für die Süsse!


----------



## flok_mok (21 Juli 2010)

die is geil die klein
thx to poster


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (21 Juli 2010)




----------



## mausmolch (22 Juli 2010)

wird am 22. Juli 18!
hoffentlich gibts dann mal mehr von ihr zu sehen!
leider scheint sie aber im Gegensatz zu Miley Cyrus ziemlich anständig zu sein!


----------



## pgadult (14 Aug. 2010)

mausmolch schrieb:


> wird am 22. Juli 18!
> hoffentlich gibts dann mal mehr von ihr zu sehen!
> leider scheint sie aber im Gegensatz zu Miley Cyrus ziemlich anständig zu sein!



danke für die tollen fotos
sehr hübsch anzusehen, wäre super wenn es zukünftig mehr von ihr gibt

was bedeutet - leider scheint sie anständig zu sein - inwieweit ist miley "unanständig" ?


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2010)

very cute girl


----------



## sway2003 (29 Nov. 2010)

Danke für die Hübsche !


----------



## ziesell (2 Aug. 2011)

Super. Danke


----------



## Theytfer (6 Aug. 2011)

tolle fotos .. danke für sel


----------

